# rummynose tetras



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

Hey guys, 
yesterday I bought 6 rummynose tetras from the LFS and put them in my empty somewhat QT 10 gal tank that has 2 corys in it and sand substrate. Everything was fine until today when I did a water change. I proceeded with the water change and went to the library to study for finals (ughh). I came home to find one of the larger tetras spinning upside down and twirling about the tank. All the other fish seem fine and my tank levels were normal. 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and low nitrate. I did another water change and so far things seem to be getting worse. I don't think it'll last the night. Anyone know what happened here?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Chlorine maybe?


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

It could be A. Not so bad or B. really bad

A. it could be that a fin of his on one side was bitten off and it can't swim straight. To see if this is the case; net it and inspect it in the net and check for damaged fins.

B. You can thank yourself you QT'd them because it might be "whirling disease" and most likeley the other fish are infected, and is only a matter of time, before they all die, because it's incurable. http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/whirling.htm I'm sure there are other sites but I googled and this is what came up.

Allthough it could be C

C. Something I haven't thought of, wich could be I'm no fish Vet. So don't fret yet. Just keep them QT'd and watch them close.

Good luck, hopefully it isn't serious.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Rummies can be pretty sensitive to acclimate, but hardy once they get established. Trouble after a WC makes me worry about chlorine or worse, chloramines. I consider myself a pretty good fish keeper and I've had plenty of trouble with rummies. If you end up loosing 2 or 3 it wouldn't be unusual at all.


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it's not chlorine or chloramines as none of the other fish are showing symptoms and I always overdose a little bit on the water detox stuff just to be sure. I sure as hell hope it's not whirling disease affecting all the fish cause that would've been the biggest waste of my much needed 20 dollars lol (being a jobless teenager sucks). The last time I bought rummy noses, about half of them died also due to the fact that they're weak when first introduced like what guaiac said. For now, I'll just keep them in QT for a few more weeks to be sure. Thanks guys.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If it's just one, I'd guess he was just a weak one in the bunch, which can happen quite often with Rummies, as the others said.

You're doing absolutely the right thing since you have them in Q, and are doing water changes faithfully.  With Rummies, there isn't too much more you could do to improve things, so you can just keep an eye on them and hopefully the rest of them will acclimate just fine.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Whirling is worst case scenario. I don't think it's that common. Just something to consider. I'm really not a fish disease expert. 

At least you QT'd them. All you can do now is observe. At least the rest of your fish, you know will be fine. If it a disease of some sort, you didn't blow the cost of the rest of your fish. All things aside it could just be that one fish, he may just be weak, and the rest of your rummies are perfectly fine. Only time will tell.


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

lost 2 last night, including the whirly one and a small weak one. The rest are doing just fine today when I came home from school, they're grouped together swimming around and redder noses than yesterday. So hopefully all will be ok and I can stick em in the planted tank in a week or so.


----------

